# اسباب لارتفاع حرارة محرك السيارة



## م.محمود جمال (26 فبراير 2009)

:59:


----------



## م.محمود جمال (26 فبراير 2009)

مصطلحات الميكانيكا بالانجليزي وبلغة الميكانيكية 
عربى ( المصطلح الدارج) انجليزى

الحدافة ( الفولان) Fly wheel 



السرعة الأولى (الأول) First gear 



الصمام الخانق (الشفاط) Choke 



العضو الدوار (البوبينا) Armature 



المنظم (كتاوت) Regulator 



بطانة الفرامل (تيل الفرامل ) Lining 



تحضين الصمامات (روديه) Valves lapping 



ترس مبدئ الادارة (بندكس) Starter gear 



حدبه (كامة) Cam 



حذاء الفرملة (قبقاب الفرملة) Brake shoe 



حشية (جوان) Gasket 



حلقات الكباس (شنابر البستم) Piston rings 



حوض الزيت (الكارتيره) Oil sump 



خافض الصوت (علبة الشكمان) Silencer 



داره (طنبوره) Drum 



ذراع التوصيل (بيل) Connecting rod 



ذراع دواره (شاكوش) Rotor arm 



ذراع متأرجحة (تاكيه) Rocker- Tappet 



ذراع نقل (فتيس) Gear Lever 



رأس الاسطوانة (وش السلندر) Cylinder head 



روافع الاعتاق (الريش) Release Levers 



سرعة التباطؤ (السلانسيه) idle running 



شمعة شرر (بوجيه) Spark plug 



صمام (صباب – بلف) Valve 



صمام أمان (سكس بلف) Safety valve 



صندوق التروس (جيربوكس) Gear box 



عضو التوحيد (كولكتور) Commutator 



علبة التروس الفرقية (علبة الساتوليك) Differential cage 



غشاء مطاطى (رداخ) Diaphragm 



غطاءالموزع (وش الاسبيراتير) Distributor cap 



فرشاة كربونية (شربون) Carbon brush 



قابض (دبرياج-كلتش) Clutsh 



قارنه (كوبلنج -كوبلن ) Coupling 



قاطع التلامس (أبلاتين) Contact breaker 



قرص الضغط (الزهرة) Pressure plate 



قصر (ماس- شورت) Short circuit 



كباس (بستم) Piston 



ماسورةالعادم (ماسورة الشكمان) Exhaust pipe 



مانع تسرب الزيت (أويلسيل) Oil seal 



مبدئ الادارة (مارش) Starter 



مبرد (رادياتير) Radiator 



مبين شدة التيار (أميتر) Ammeter 



مرحل (ريليه) Relay 



مضخة (طلمبة) Pump 



مغذى (كربوراتير) Carburetor 

مقياس تحسسى (فيلر) Feeler gauge 

مكثف (كوندنسر) Condenser 

ملف التغذية (المخدات) Field coil 

ملف الاشعال (بوبينا) Ignition coil 

موزع كهربى (اسبيراتير) Distributor 

مولد كهربى (دينامو) Generator 

نافورة ( فونية - بيك ) Jet 

وصلة كروية (بيضة) Ball joint 

وصلة مفصلية (صليبة) Universal joint 

وضع التعادل (مور) Neutral position 

مجموعة التروس الفرقية (كرونا) Differential assembly


----------



## م.محمود جمال (26 فبراير 2009)

هناك أكثر من سبب لمشكلة التسخين

ثيرموستات معطوب
الهدف من وجود الثيروموستات في السيارة هو التحكم في درجة حرارة المحرك. فهو يمنع دخول الماء من الرديتر إلى المحرك حينما يكون المحرك باردا. وعندما ترتفع درجة حرارة المحرك إلى حد معين (190 – 195 درجة فهرنهاتية) يفتح الثيرموستات ويسمح بمرور الماء. حينما يعطب الثيرموستات، يظل الثيرموستات مغلقا ولا يسمح بمرور الماء وعندها ترتفع درجة حرارة المحرك0

للتأكد من أن الثيروموستات يعمل بطريقة سليمة، أضغط بلطف على خرطوش الريديتر حينما تكون السيارة في طور الإحماء. إذا لم تتغير حرارة الخرطوش خلال دقائق من التشغيل، فإن هذا يعني إحتمال عطب الثيروموستات0
تنبيه: عند تغيير الثيروموستات، تأكد أنك تستخدم نفس النوع. حيث أن كل ثيروموستات مصنف على درجة حرارة معينة0

كلتش المروحة معطوب
حينما يخرب كلتش مروحة التبريد، فإن المروحة لا تدور بالسرعة المطلوبة. لكي تتأكد من أن كلتش المروحة معطوب، حاول تحريك المروحة والسيارة مطفأة. إذا تمكنت من إدارة المروحة بسهولة بالغة فإن هذا يعني أن كلتش المروحة معطوب وهو بحاجة إلى استبدال0

تعطل مروحة التبريد
مروحة التبريد في أغلب سيارات الدفع الأمامي تدار بمحرك كهربائي. هناك جهاز استشعار يأمر بتشغيل أو إطفاء المروحة حسب الحاجة. حينما يخرب هذا الجهاز، أو محرك الروحة نفسه فإن المروحة لن تعمل. حينما لا تعمل المروحة مع ارتفاع حرارة المحرك، يجب أن يفحص النظام ككل لمعرفة سبب المشكلة0

تهريب ماء الرديتر
قد يكون أحد اسباب تسخين المحرك هو وجود تهريب في ماء الرديتر. الفحص النظري سوف يدل غالبا على مصدر التهريب إن كان هناك أي تهريب.
لكن من الممكن أن يكون هناك تهريب داخلي لا يرى بالنظر. إذا كان ماء الرديتر ينقص ولا توجد هناك أي علامات على وجود تهريب خارجي فإن هناك احتمال كبير إلى وجود تهريب داخلي0
أيضا، لابد من التأكد أن غطاء الرديتر لا يهرب ماءا حينما يسخن المحرك0

إنسداد العادم
في بعض الحالات، حينما يكون هناك بعض الإنسداد في ماسورة العادم (بسبب إلتواء الماسورة مثلا)، فإن ذلك يسبب ضغطا عكسيا على المحرك ويتسبب في تسخين المحرك0

طرمبة الماء معطوبة
مع الزمن قد تعطب طرمبة الماء فلا تعمل على الوجه المطلوب. عندها لا بد من تغييرها. حينما تبدأ الطربمة بتهريب الماء، لا بد من تغييرها حالا. ليس فقط لتفادي تسخين المحرك، بل أيضا لتفادي إنكاسر عمود الإدارة (الشافت) والذي قد يؤدي إلى إصطدام مروحة الطرمبة بالرديتر ويتسبب في اضرار0

أسئلة
هل إن محلولات إيقاف التهريب توقف التهريب فعلا؟
الجواب: نعم، ولكن ليس في كل الحالات0 هناك حالات لا يمكن لهذه المحاليل إيقاف التهريب. منها التصدعات الكبيرة، تهريب الخراطيش، والطرمبة، وتهريب غطاء الرديتر. وعلى كل حال، فإن الشركات المصنعة لا تضمن أن المحلول يوقف التهريب إلى الأبد. ولذلك لا بد من إصلاح التهريب0

ماء الرديتر ينقص، ولا يوجد تهريب خارجي فما هو السبب؟
الجواب: ربما يكون هناك تهريب داخلي. لا بد من استشارة ميكانيكي جيد لفحص المحرك. قد يحتاج إلى فك رأس المحرك لمعرفة السبب. حيث أن هناك أكثر من احتمال لموقع التهريب. قد يكون إصلاح التهريب بسيطا، ولكن لا تتفاجأ إذا وجدت أن العملية مكلفة0

في بعض الحالات يمكن أن يجدي محلول إيقاف التهريب مع هذا التهريب. لذا لا بأس من تجريبه أولا0

الكاتب / موقع السيارات


----------



## commander 15 (27 فبراير 2009)

تعبتني يا باش مهندس وانا اجري وراك من موضوع لموضوع ربنا يعطيك الصحة
وبالنسبة لموضوعك ده ما تستغربش يا باش مهندس لو لقيت مية الديتر تحت رجليك جوة الكبينة ! 
اكيد انت عارف ازاي وصلت الميه تحت رجليك 

اضافة والله اعلم ان هذه العبارة تحتاج الى تصحيح 
( فهو يمنع دخول الماء من الرديتر إلى المحرك حينما يكون المحرك باردا)
والصحيح الذي اعرفه هو ان الترموستات يحجز الماء داخل المحرك و يمنع خروجه من المحرك الى الديتر قبل ان تصل حرارة المحرك الى الحد المطلوب 
والله اعلم


----------



## م.محمود جمال (27 فبراير 2009)

سؤال : ما فائدة غطاء الردياتير وهل هو غطاء عادى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.محمود جمال (27 فبراير 2009)

غطاء الراديتر 

كلنا نعرف غطاء الراديتر 

وكلنا نعرف انه عبارة عن غطاء نسكر فيه الراديتر بعد مانمليه ماي او نملي الماء في القربه فقط 

وقليل منا يعرف ان الغطاء عبارة عن مبادل حراري 

وواسطه بينه و بين القربه الخزان الاحتياطي كما نسمية 

كما نعلم ان السيارات القديمة ولامريكي خاصة في الثمانينيات و السبعينات كانت تشرب ماي كثير

حيث كان اضافة ماء بشكل يومي يعتبر شئ طبيعي جدا وذلك يرجع الى تصميم الراديتر ودورة المياه بشكل عام 

حيث ينتهي الموضوع بخرطوم ماء يخرج الى خارج السيارة مباشرة من بعد الغطاء 

عند ارتفاع درجة حرارة السيارة يضغط على غطاء الراديتر ويخرج الماء ولا يعود واذا بردت يجب 

عليك ن تزود الماء هكذا كان الامر من قبل في اغلب السيارات الان الغطاء و الخزان الاحتياطي 

هما الحل الغطاء اصبح مبادل حراري ...كيف ..

بعض الاغطية مزود بصوفة وربله وكلاهما يحتاج الى فحص اقل شئ ان يكون بنظر 

يجب عليك فحص ربلات الي تحت المكبس ولاحض ان ليس بها تشقق وان المكبس العلوي يمكن 

ان يتحرك لو تحرك فهذا طبيعي كذلك لاحظ ان الياي ( الزنبرك ) غير صدئ وينضغط 

كذلك جسم الغطاء ان يكون سليم كذلك فحص فوهت الغطاء المكان الي يركب عليه الغطاء من الراديتر

ذا يحدث عندما ترتفع درجة حرارة الماكينه تضغط على الربلات وتخرج الماء عند ضغط معين الى 

العلبه الثانيه الاحتياطيةويتجمع فيها الماء اضافة الى الماء السابق الموجود فيها لذلك ينصح ويوضع 

مؤشر بان لاتكون العلبه مليانه 

عندما تبرد الماكينه ينكمس الماء ويتقلص ولايجد الماء المحشور في الراديتر متنفس لسحب هواء 

الناتج عن الانكماش لان الدائرة مغلقة عليه 

ماذا لو كان هناك خلل في الربله ؟؟؟؟

عندما يتكمش الماء ويحتاج الى المزيد من النفس في الراديتر سيشفط من اي مكان فيه خلل 

وليس شرط ان يشفط الماء قد يكون هذا الخلل من خلال شرخ في البلات فياخذ هواء فقط وهنا 

المشكله كبيرة قد تفوت على الكثيرين وحتى اللفنيين للاسف وهي انهم يفحصون ماء الخزان الاحتياطي

فيجدونه مليان ويخمنون على اساسة ان لايوجد خلل في دورة الماء 

ولكن الخلل موجود وهو في الغطاء المشروخ وهو من شفط الهواء بدل الماء وترك ماء الخزان 

الاحتياطي كما هو و ماء الراديتر اصبح ناقص وهم لايشعرون بذلك 

لذى انصح بان كل اسبوع على الاقل فتح غطاء الراديتر وملئة على الاخر بما تراه مناسب من انواع 

الماء المقطر او اي سائل تبريد من الراديتر وليس الخزان الاحتياطي ...وماذا بعد 

ماذا يمكن ان نتوقع من خلل 

ان يكون( الزمبرك ) (الياي )( السبرنج ) عطلان ( مجيم ) ولا يسمح لدخول الماء وبصعوبه ربما 

يسمح للخروج 

كيف نعرف هذا الخلل 

معرفته عندما تبرد الماكينه تشاهد ان خراطيم الراديتر منكمشه مفعوصة على بعض 

لان مثل ماقلنا الراديتر يبي ياخذ نفس ومش محصل مكان لو فيه اي شرخ او خلل بياخذه و دائرة

التبريد مغلقة 

و الغطاء عطلان فكيف سياخذ النفس المراد به الانكماش الطبيعي للماء بعد ان يبرد 

فيشفط الخراطيم حتى تلتصق وما ان تفتح الغطاء حتى تاخذ وضعيتها وترجع كما كانت


----------



## م.محمود جمال (27 فبراير 2009)

لا تسألن بني آدم حاجة *** وسلِ الذي أبوابُـــــه لا تحجـــبُ
الله يغضب إن تركت سؤاله *** وبني آدم حين يسأل يغضبُ


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 فبراير 2009)

تحية طيبة .

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم نتابع مشاركتك ونثمن جهودك .

وهذا رابط اضافي اضغط هنا .

تمنيتنا لك التوفيق وننتظر البقية .

البغدادي


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

سؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟لماذاذا ينثر الردياتير المياة


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

الحللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

لابد من تغيييييييييييييييييييييررررررررررررررررر جوان وش السلندررررررررررررررر


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

أكتر من 50 نصيحه لمستخدمي السيارات 

بسم الله نبدأ

1- قياس مستوى زيت المحرك

عند قياس مستوى منسوب زيت محرك السيارة، يجب أولاً أن تكون السيارة في مستوى أفقي، وأن يتم تشغيل المحرك حتى درجة حرارة تشغيله العادية، وبعد ذلك يوقف تشغيل المحرك بغلق مفتاح الكونتاكت والانتظار حوالي خمس دقائق، ثم يرفع مقياس الزيت من مكانه بالمحرك و ينظف جيداً بقطعة قماش لا تحتوي على وبر، ثم يوضع مكانه مرة أخرى بالمحرك ويرفع ويلاحظ مستوى الزيت، ويجب أن يكون بين العلامتين بالمقاس ولا يكون أعلى من العلامة العلي أو أقل من العلامة السفلي، ولا يجب قياس مستوى الزيت والمحرك في حالة دوران لأن ذلك سيعطي بيان غير مضبوط لمنسوب الزيت بالمـــحرك. 



2- ضغط هواء الإطارات

عند قياس ضغط هواء الإطارات يجب أن يكون العجل بارد، لأن قياس الضغط بعد مشوار طويل بالسيارة يعمل الاحتكاك بين إطار عجل السيارة وبين الطريق على زيادة سخونة الإطارات وبالتالي زيادة سخونة الهواء بداخلها فيرتفع ضغطه، ويعطي بعد ذلك قراءة غير صحيحة لقيمة الضغط داخل الإطارات



3- زيت (سائل) الفرامل

عدم تزويد زيت (سائل) الفرامل عند انخفاض منسوبه في علبة (خزنة) زيت الفرامل، لأن انخفاض منسوب سائل الفرامل يدل على تآكل تيل الفرامل ويعطي الفرصة للمبة بيان الفرامل أن تضيء في التابلوة، أما عند تزويد سائل الفرامل فيتآكل التيل بدون إعطاء أي بيان للسائق حيث أن لمبة الفرامل لم تضيء. ويتم تزويد سائل الفرامل فقط عند تسربه أو عند تغير أي من الأجزاء داخلية بالدورة. ويجب الحظر الشديد عند استخدام زيت الفرامل لان تأثيره شديد على دهان جسم السيارة، وإن حدث وانسكب على جسم السيارة فيجب على الفور سكب كمية من الماء على موضع زيت الفرامل على لجسم السيارة.



4- كابل البطارية

يجب عند تغير أو إصلاح أي أجزاء كهربائية بالسيارة أن يبدأ بنزع كابل (قطاش) البطارية السالب من مكانه تجنباً لعدم حدوث قصر كهربائي بالدوائر الكهربائية بالسيارة، وكذلك عند تغير البطارية فيجب أولاً نزع الكابل (القطاش) السالب ثم نزع الكابل (القطاش) الموجب . وقبل نزع أي من كابل البطارية يجب التأكد أولاً من أن مفتاح الإشعال (الكونتاكت) في وضع الغلق، وأن جميع مفاتيح الأنوار مغلقة، حتى لا يحدث تلف الأجزاء النصف موصلة 
semiconductor
بالدوائر الإلكترونية بالسيارة.



5- ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك

عند ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك فجأة، يجب على الفور اتخاذ الحارة اليمنى من الطريق والتوقف بالسيارة في مكان أمن من جانب الطريق، وعلى الفور يتم غلق مفتاح الإشعال (الكونتاكت) لإيقاف تشغيل المحرك عن الدوران، بعد ذلك يفتح غطاء المحرك (الكابوت) بحذر ويلاحظ الأتي:- وجود آي تسرب للمياه بدورة التبريد والعمل على منعها أو إصلاح وتغير ما يلزم، التأكد من سلامة تشغيل مروحة التبريد، وبعد أن يبرد المحرك يمكن فتح غطاء الردياتير والتأكد من وجود مياه بداخله، كذلك التأكد من سلامة قربة مياه الردياتير وأن يكون بداخلها مياه حتى المستوى المطلوب، التأكد من سلامة غطاء الردياتير، التأكد من سلامة الردياتير نفسه وعدم وجود أي شيء يحجب الهواء عنه.




6- السير على الطريق

تجنب السير على الطريق خلف شاحنات محملة بـ (رمال أو طوب أو زلط أو براميل أو أي أطوال مثل أسياخ الحديد أو الخشب الخ ) حيث أن كل ذلك معرض للسقوط في أي لحظة فجأة أمامك على الطريق فيؤدي إلى حوادث لا تُحمد عقباها. أو على الأقل ممكن أن يتطاير الرمل على الزجاج الأمامي للسيارة فتحدث به خدوش أو نًقر فتتلف الزجاج، أو يتساقط الطوب على الأرض فيتلف كرتيرة زيت المحرك.



7- تغير شمعات الإشعال (البوجيهات)

يراعى قبل تغير شمعات الإشعال (البوجيهات) للسيارة أن ينفخ حولها جيداُ بهواء مضغوط لتنظيف الأتربة التي قد تكون متراكمة حولها، وبعد نزعها من مكانها يجب تدوير المحرك عدة لفات بالمارش حتى يستطيع كبس المحرك من تنظيف الأتربة حول قلاووظ الشمعة الموجود بوش السلندر ويطردها للخارج، وبذلك يمنع دخول الأتربة إلى داخل أسطوانات المحرك ويطول ذلك من عمر المحرك، وعندئذ تستطيع تركيب البوجيهات الجديدة بعد التأكد من ضبط خلوص الثغرة بالمقاس الموصى به.



8- تزويد مياه الردياتير

عند الكشف على مياه الردياتير لا تفتح غطاء الردياتير و المحرك ساخن حتى لا يندفع ضغط المياه الساخنة إليك فيصيبك بحروق. ويفضل تزويد مياه الردياتير من خلال قربة الردياتير حتى مستوى العلامة العليا بها، ولاحظ أن منسوب المياه في قربة الردياتير يزداد وينقص تلقائياُ تبعاُ لحالة المحرك، فهي تزيد و المحرك ساخن و تنقص عند برودة المحرك، بسبب زيادة الضغط و الخلخلة التي تحدث بالردياتير أثناء السخونة و البرودة. وعند ملء الردياتير من خلال فتحة عنقه وهو ساخن ينتظر حتى يبرد قليلاُ ويفتح الغطاء ببطء، ثم يشغل المحرك أثناء تزويد المياه حتى تختلط المياه الباردة الجديدة مع المياه الساخنة حول الاسطوانات فلا يؤدي ضرر (انحناء) في (وش السلندر).



9- تحديد صوت الفرامل

عند سماع صوت صفارة عند الضغط على بدال الفرامل، ولا تستطيع تحديد مصدر الصوت، هل هو من الفرامل الأمامية؟ أم الخلفية؟ قم بقيادة السيارة على سرعة متوسطة، ثم أجعل صندوق التروس في وضع الحياد، وأرفع فرملة اليد تدريجياً أثناء القيادة، فإذا صدر الصوت فهو من الفرامل الخلفية وإن لم يصدر فهو من الفرامل الأمامية



10- الكهرباء الإستاتيكية

ربما تشعر بصدمة كهربائية خفيفة عند خروجك من باب السيارة وملامسة يدك لجسم السيارة خاصة بعد فترة قيادة طويلة، فلا تنزعج لان هذه ظاهرة طبيعية تعرف بالكهرباء الإستاتيكية و قد تحدث تحت ظروف معينة وخاصة إن كان الجو الخارجي جاف، ولا يمكن منعها ولكن يمكن تقليلها بارتداء ملابس قطنية و البعد عن الملابس المصنعة من الألياف الصناعية ويراعى ذلك في كرسي القيادة أيضاُ، وعند مغادرتك لكرسي القيادة لا تغادره فجأة ولكن ببطء، وقبل النهوض من الكرسي حاول أن تمسك بيدك أي جزء معدني من جسم السيارة لتفريغ شحنتك الإستاتيكية من خلاله.



11- محطات البنزين
بعض محطات البنزين لا تراعي الدقة الشديدة في تصفية خزانات البنزين بها من الماء، فعند التعجيل بالسيارة و سماعك لصوت (سكة) وهو ما يشبه أن ضبط الكهرباء في دائرة الإشعال بالمحرك غير مضبوطة ( وجود كهرباء زيادة)، وخاصة إن كان محرك سيارتك يعمل بالحقن الإليكتروني وهو لا يحتاج إلى ضبط الإشعال لأن ضبط الإشعال يتم إليكترونيا، فهذا دليل على أنك قد ملئت تنك بنزين سيارتك من إحدى هذه المحطات فلا تتعامل معها مرة أخرى.



12- إضاءة لمبة البطارية بالتابلوة

عند إضاءة لمبة البطارية بالتابلوة مع فتح الكونتاكت وتظل مضاءة حتى بعد تشغيل المحرك، فهذا يعني وجود خلل في دائرة الشحن، إما أن تكون البطارية لا تستقبل الشحن لوجود عيب داخلي بها، أو أن منظم الشحن به عيب، أو أن الدينامو لا يعطي الفولت المطلوب لشحن البطارية بسبب عيب داخلي به، أو أن سير الدينامو مرتخي وغير مشدود أو مقطوع، في هذه الحالة يجب التوقف بالسيارة و البحث عن سبب العيب، أو إيداع السيارة لأقرب كهربائي سيارات.



13- فترة التليين الأولى للمحرك

أثناء تشغيل المحرك خلال فترة التليين (للمحرك الجديد أو الذي تم عمل عمرة عمومية له خلال الفترة الأولى للتشغيل (الـ 1000كم) الأولى ينصح بآلاتي: عدم زيادة دوران المحرك على سرعات عالية، وتجنب بدء التشغيل السريع للمحرك، وعدم القيادة بسرعة عالية لمدة طويلة، ويجب عدم تحميل السيارة بأحمال كبيرة، وعدم قطر آي مقطورة في هذه الفترة



14- لون زيت محرك السيارة

بعض سائقي السيارات يفرح ويتباهى أمام زملائه السائقين أن زيت محرك سيارته مازال لونه لم يتغير بعد وضعه في محركه وتشغيل السيارة عدة كيلو مترات، والحقيقة أن من وظائف زيت التزييت في المحركات هو تنظيف المحرك من نواتج احتكاك الأجزاء المتحركة داخله، لهذا فلابد وأن يتغير لونه دليل على أنه يقوم بوظيفته كما ينبغي، أما إن لم يتغير لونه بعد عدة كيلو مترات فهذا دليل على أن الزيت المستخدم لم يقوم بوظيفته وترك الرواسب بداخل المحرك.



15- لون عادم محرك السيارة

في ظروف التشغيل العادية المفروض أن غازات العادم تخرج من الشكمان بدون لون، ولكن هناك ثلاثة أنواع من غازات العادم تخرج من شكمان السيارة في حالات معينة كل منها له لون مختلف عن الآخر، ومن خلاله يمكن تشخيص حالة المحرك: إذا كان لون العادم أبيض مستمر مع حالات التشغيل العادية وفي جميع الظروف، فهذا دليل على أن هناك تسرب لمياه التبريد إلى غرفة الاحتراق وتخترق معه، وإذا كان لون العادم رمادي فاتح يميل إلى السواد فهذا دليل على احتراق كمية كبيرة من الوقود في غرفة الاحتراق مما يدل على احتياج الكربراتير للضبط ً (ضبط الوقود مع الهواء)، وإذا كان لون العادم أزرق سماوي فذلك دليل على أن هناك احتراق لزيت التزييت في غرفة الاحتراق، وهو دل على احتياج المحرك للإصلاح


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

أكتر من 50 نصيحه لمستخدمي السيارات 

بسم الله نبدأ

1- قياس مستوى زيت المحرك

عند قياس مستوى منسوب زيت محرك السيارة، يجب أولاً أن تكون السيارة في مستوى أفقي، وأن يتم تشغيل المحرك حتى درجة حرارة تشغيله العادية، وبعد ذلك يوقف تشغيل المحرك بغلق مفتاح الكونتاكت والانتظار حوالي خمس دقائق، ثم يرفع مقياس الزيت من مكانه بالمحرك و ينظف جيداً بقطعة قماش لا تحتوي على وبر، ثم يوضع مكانه مرة أخرى بالمحرك ويرفع ويلاحظ مستوى الزيت، ويجب أن يكون بين العلامتين بالمقاس ولا يكون أعلى من العلامة العلي أو أقل من العلامة السفلي، ولا يجب قياس مستوى الزيت والمحرك في حالة دوران لأن ذلك سيعطي بيان غير مضبوط لمنسوب الزيت بالمـــحرك. 



2- ضغط هواء الإطارات

عند قياس ضغط هواء الإطارات يجب أن يكون العجل بارد، لأن قياس الضغط بعد مشوار طويل بالسيارة يعمل الاحتكاك بين إطار عجل السيارة وبين الطريق على زيادة سخونة الإطارات وبالتالي زيادة سخونة الهواء بداخلها فيرتفع ضغطه، ويعطي بعد ذلك قراءة غير صحيحة لقيمة الضغط داخل الإطارات



3- زيت (سائل) الفرامل

عدم تزويد زيت (سائل) الفرامل عند انخفاض منسوبه في علبة (خزنة) زيت الفرامل، لأن انخفاض منسوب سائل الفرامل يدل على تآكل تيل الفرامل ويعطي الفرصة للمبة بيان الفرامل أن تضيء في التابلوة، أما عند تزويد سائل الفرامل فيتآكل التيل بدون إعطاء أي بيان للسائق حيث أن لمبة الفرامل لم تضيء. ويتم تزويد سائل الفرامل فقط عند تسربه أو عند تغير أي من الأجزاء داخلية بالدورة. ويجب الحظر الشديد عند استخدام زيت الفرامل لان تأثيره شديد على دهان جسم السيارة، وإن حدث وانسكب على جسم السيارة فيجب على الفور سكب كمية من الماء على موضع زيت الفرامل على لجسم السيارة.



4- كابل البطارية

يجب عند تغير أو إصلاح أي أجزاء كهربائية بالسيارة أن يبدأ بنزع كابل (قطاش) البطارية السالب من مكانه تجنباً لعدم حدوث قصر كهربائي بالدوائر الكهربائية بالسيارة، وكذلك عند تغير البطارية فيجب أولاً نزع الكابل (القطاش) السالب ثم نزع الكابل (القطاش) الموجب . وقبل نزع أي من كابل البطارية يجب التأكد أولاً من أن مفتاح الإشعال (الكونتاكت) في وضع الغلق، وأن جميع مفاتيح الأنوار مغلقة، حتى لا يحدث تلف الأجزاء النصف موصلة 
semiconductor
بالدوائر الإلكترونية بالسيارة.



5- ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك

عند ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك فجأة، يجب على الفور اتخاذ الحارة اليمنى من الطريق والتوقف بالسيارة في مكان أمن من جانب الطريق، وعلى الفور يتم غلق مفتاح الإشعال (الكونتاكت) لإيقاف تشغيل المحرك عن الدوران، بعد ذلك يفتح غطاء المحرك (الكابوت) بحذر ويلاحظ الأتي:- وجود آي تسرب للمياه بدورة التبريد والعمل على منعها أو إصلاح وتغير ما يلزم، التأكد من سلامة تشغيل مروحة التبريد، وبعد أن يبرد المحرك يمكن فتح غطاء الردياتير والتأكد من وجود مياه بداخله، كذلك التأكد من سلامة قربة مياه الردياتير وأن يكون بداخلها مياه حتى المستوى المطلوب، التأكد من سلامة غطاء الردياتير، التأكد من سلامة الردياتير نفسه وعدم وجود أي شيء يحجب الهواء عنه.




6- السير على الطريق

تجنب السير على الطريق خلف شاحنات محملة بـ (رمال أو طوب أو زلط أو براميل أو أي أطوال مثل أسياخ الحديد أو الخشب الخ ) حيث أن كل ذلك معرض للسقوط في أي لحظة فجأة أمامك على الطريق فيؤدي إلى حوادث لا تُحمد عقباها. أو على الأقل ممكن أن يتطاير الرمل على الزجاج الأمامي للسيارة فتحدث به خدوش أو نًقر فتتلف الزجاج، أو يتساقط الطوب على الأرض فيتلف كرتيرة زيت المحرك.



7- تغير شمعات الإشعال (البوجيهات)

يراعى قبل تغير شمعات الإشعال (البوجيهات) للسيارة أن ينفخ حولها جيداُ بهواء مضغوط لتنظيف الأتربة التي قد تكون متراكمة حولها، وبعد نزعها من مكانها يجب تدوير المحرك عدة لفات بالمارش حتى يستطيع كبس المحرك من تنظيف الأتربة حول قلاووظ الشمعة الموجود بوش السلندر ويطردها للخارج، وبذلك يمنع دخول الأتربة إلى داخل أسطوانات المحرك ويطول ذلك من عمر المحرك، وعندئذ تستطيع تركيب البوجيهات الجديدة بعد التأكد من ضبط خلوص الثغرة بالمقاس الموصى به.



8- تزويد مياه الردياتير

عند الكشف على مياه الردياتير لا تفتح غطاء الردياتير و المحرك ساخن حتى لا يندفع ضغط المياه الساخنة إليك فيصيبك بحروق. ويفضل تزويد مياه الردياتير من خلال قربة الردياتير حتى مستوى العلامة العليا بها، ولاحظ أن منسوب المياه في قربة الردياتير يزداد وينقص تلقائياُ تبعاُ لحالة المحرك، فهي تزيد و المحرك ساخن و تنقص عند برودة المحرك، بسبب زيادة الضغط و الخلخلة التي تحدث بالردياتير أثناء السخونة و البرودة. وعند ملء الردياتير من خلال فتحة عنقه وهو ساخن ينتظر حتى يبرد قليلاُ ويفتح الغطاء ببطء، ثم يشغل المحرك أثناء تزويد المياه حتى تختلط المياه الباردة الجديدة مع المياه الساخنة حول الاسطوانات فلا يؤدي ضرر (انحناء) في (وش السلندر).



9- تحديد صوت الفرامل

عند سماع صوت صفارة عند الضغط على بدال الفرامل، ولا تستطيع تحديد مصدر الصوت، هل هو من الفرامل الأمامية؟ أم الخلفية؟ قم بقيادة السيارة على سرعة متوسطة، ثم أجعل صندوق التروس في وضع الحياد، وأرفع فرملة اليد تدريجياً أثناء القيادة، فإذا صدر الصوت فهو من الفرامل الخلفية وإن لم يصدر فهو من الفرامل الأمامية



10- الكهرباء الإستاتيكية

ربما تشعر بصدمة كهربائية خفيفة عند خروجك من باب السيارة وملامسة يدك لجسم السيارة خاصة بعد فترة قيادة طويلة، فلا تنزعج لان هذه ظاهرة طبيعية تعرف بالكهرباء الإستاتيكية و قد تحدث تحت ظروف معينة وخاصة إن كان الجو الخارجي جاف، ولا يمكن منعها ولكن يمكن تقليلها بارتداء ملابس قطنية و البعد عن الملابس المصنعة من الألياف الصناعية ويراعى ذلك في كرسي القيادة أيضاُ، وعند مغادرتك لكرسي القيادة لا تغادره فجأة ولكن ببطء، وقبل النهوض من الكرسي حاول أن تمسك بيدك أي جزء معدني من جسم السيارة لتفريغ شحنتك الإستاتيكية من خلاله.



11- محطات البنزين
بعض محطات البنزين لا تراعي الدقة الشديدة في تصفية خزانات البنزين بها من الماء، فعند التعجيل بالسيارة و سماعك لصوت (سكة) وهو ما يشبه أن ضبط الكهرباء في دائرة الإشعال بالمحرك غير مضبوطة ( وجود كهرباء زيادة)، وخاصة إن كان محرك سيارتك يعمل بالحقن الإليكتروني وهو لا يحتاج إلى ضبط الإشعال لأن ضبط الإشعال يتم إليكترونيا، فهذا دليل على أنك قد ملئت تنك بنزين سيارتك من إحدى هذه المحطات فلا تتعامل معها مرة أخرى.



12- إضاءة لمبة البطارية بالتابلوة

عند إضاءة لمبة البطارية بالتابلوة مع فتح الكونتاكت وتظل مضاءة حتى بعد تشغيل المحرك، فهذا يعني وجود خلل في دائرة الشحن، إما أن تكون البطارية لا تستقبل الشحن لوجود عيب داخلي بها، أو أن منظم الشحن به عيب، أو أن الدينامو لا يعطي الفولت المطلوب لشحن البطارية بسبب عيب داخلي به، أو أن سير الدينامو مرتخي وغير مشدود أو مقطوع، في هذه الحالة يجب التوقف بالسيارة و البحث عن سبب العيب، أو إيداع السيارة لأقرب كهربائي سيارات.



13- فترة التليين الأولى للمحرك

أثناء تشغيل المحرك خلال فترة التليين (للمحرك الجديد أو الذي تم عمل عمرة عمومية له خلال الفترة الأولى للتشغيل (الـ 1000كم) الأولى ينصح بآلاتي: عدم زيادة دوران المحرك على سرعات عالية، وتجنب بدء التشغيل السريع للمحرك، وعدم القيادة بسرعة عالية لمدة طويلة، ويجب عدم تحميل السيارة بأحمال كبيرة، وعدم قطر آي مقطورة في هذه الفترة



14- لون زيت محرك السيارة

بعض سائقي السيارات يفرح ويتباهى أمام زملائه السائقين أن زيت محرك سيارته مازال لونه لم يتغير بعد وضعه في محركه وتشغيل السيارة عدة كيلو مترات، والحقيقة أن من وظائف زيت التزييت في المحركات هو تنظيف المحرك من نواتج احتكاك الأجزاء المتحركة داخله، لهذا فلابد وأن يتغير لونه دليل على أنه يقوم بوظيفته كما ينبغي، أما إن لم يتغير لونه بعد عدة كيلو مترات فهذا دليل على أن الزيت المستخدم لم يقوم بوظيفته وترك الرواسب بداخل المحرك.



15- لون عادم محرك السيارة

في ظروف التشغيل العادية المفروض أن غازات العادم تخرج من الشكمان بدون لون، ولكن هناك ثلاثة أنواع من غازات العادم تخرج من شكمان السيارة في حالات معينة كل منها له لون مختلف عن الآخر، ومن خلاله يمكن تشخيص حالة المحرك: إذا كان لون العادم أبيض مستمر مع حالات التشغيل العادية وفي جميع الظروف، فهذا دليل على أن هناك تسرب لمياه التبريد إلى غرفة الاحتراق وتخترق معه، وإذا كان لون العادم رمادي فاتح يميل إلى السواد فهذا دليل على احتراق كمية كبيرة من الوقود في غرفة الاحتراق مما يدل على احتياج الكربراتير للضبط ً (ضبط الوقود مع الهواء)، وإذا كان لون العادم أزرق سماوي فذلك دليل على أن هناك احتراق لزيت التزييت في غرفة الاحتراق، وهو دل على احتياج المحرك للإصلاح


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

قصة رئــــــعة لما فيها من معاني اتمنى ان تعجبكم 
شخص يروي محادثته بينه وبين حكيم:
توجهت الى حكيم لاسأله عن شيء يحيرني 

فسمعته يقول:"عن ماذا تريد ان تسأل؟ " 

قلت:"ما هو اكثر شيء مدهش في البشر؟"

فأجابني:"البشر!يملون من الطفولة,يسارعون ليكبروا,
ثم يتوقون ليعودوا اطفالا ثانية"

"يضيعون صحتهم ليجمعوا المال,ثم يصرفون المال
ليستعيدوا الصحة"

"يفكرون بالمستقبل بقلق,وينسون الحاضر, فلا يعيشون
الحاضر ولا المستقبل"

"يعيشون كما انهم لن يموتوا ابدا, ويموتون كما لو انهم
لم يعيشوا ابدا"

مرت لحظات صمت...

ثم سألت:"ماهي دروس الحياة التي على البشر ان يتعلموها؟"

فأجابني:

"ليتعلموا انهم لايستطيعون جعل احد يحبهم,كل ما يستطيعون
فعله هو جعل انفسهم محبوبين"

"ليتعلموا الا يقارنوا انفسهم مع الاخرين"

"ليتعلموا التسامح ويجربوا الغفران"

"ليتعلموا انهم قد يسببون جرحا عميقا لمن يحبون في 
بضع دقائق فقط,لكن قد يحتاجون لمداواتهم سنوات طويلة"

"ليتعلموا ان الانسان الاغنى ليس من يملك الاكثر,بل هو
من يحتاج الاقل" 

"ليتعلموا ان هناك اشخاص يحبوهم جدا ولكنهم لم يتعلموا
كيف يظهروا او يعبروا عن شعورهم"

"ليتعلموا ان شخصين يمكن ان ينظرا الى نفس الشيء و
ويريانه بشكل مختلف"

"ليتعلموا انه يكفي ان يسامح احدهما الاخر, لكن عليهم
ان يسامحواانفسهم ايضا"

قلت بخضوع:"شكـــــرا لـــــــــك"


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 فبراير 2009)

منقولللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## رفعت سلطان (29 مايو 2010)

شكرا موضوع جميل


----------



## سرالاعجاب (30 مايو 2010)

أخي الكريم شكرا على المعلومات بس ممكن تعطيني اسم طرمبة الماء بالمصطلح الانجليزي لاني ما فهمت أيش


----------



## العقاب الهرم (30 مايو 2010)

سرالاعجاب قال:


> أخي الكريم شكرا على المعلومات بس ممكن تعطيني اسم طرمبة الماء بالمصطلح الانجليزي لاني ما فهمت أيش



water pump


----------



## مهندس.عبدالرحمن (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير يامهندس جمال اتحفتنا بدرر الفوائد وربنا يوفقك ويزيدك علم على علم
وانشاءالله نشوفك لك مواضيع احسن واحسن في المستقبل


----------



## حيدر مناتي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

Dear brother thank you from my heart


----------



## اياد كاظم كريم (12 مارس 2011)

مشكورين على هذا الموضوع المهم والرائع


----------



## omar_2020 (30 مايو 2011)

_*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
*_انا عندى عربية سوزكى (توناية) كانت بتاكل زيت وبتسخن وعملتلها عمره كاملة للموتور وغيرت الردياتير والشكمان بالكامل وبرده لسه بتسخن دى زادات كمان بعد العمره مع العلم العربية خلاصت فترة التليين ورجعت للمكانيكى وظبط الاتكهات ومش عارف ايه سبب السخونية 
ارجو الافادة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (30 مايو 2011)

omar_2020 قال:


> _*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> *_انا عندى عربية سوزكى (توناية) كانت بتاكل زيت وبتسخن وعملتلها عمره كاملة للموتور وغيرت الردياتير والشكمان بالكامل وبرده لسه بتسخن دى زادات كمان بعد العمره مع العلم العربية خلاصت فترة التليين ورجعت للمكانيكى وظبط الاتكهات ومش عارف ايه سبب السخونية
> ارجو الافادة وجزاكم الله خيرا



هل قام الميكانيكى باخز راس المحرك الى المخرطه وقياسه ؟


----------



## omar_2020 (31 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المشاركة 

طبعا الموتور كله راح للخراط بالبساتم ووش السلندر كل حاجة 
وعملت كابل اراضى للموتور عشان السخونية ومفيش فايدة
العربية بتبقى السخونية طبيعيى على السرعة البطيئة لكن بعد الوصول لسرعة 40 كيلو متر فى الساعة 
بتبدأ تسخن جامد الكلام ده قبل العمره وبعد العمرة برضه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مجدى ابراهيم على (1 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على هذا المجهود القيم وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## ابو ساره 1 (1 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع القيم


----------

